# PC Pleb needs your help



## Mattels07

Trying to build a PC, and I need help from someone who knows something about computers. I found a deal on craigslist and the guy is selling:

- I5-3570K processor with stock cooler
- ASROCK H61M/US3S MicroATX Motherboard
- Corsair 8GB DDR3 RAM

He is asking 150 - but I talked him down to 120. Is this a good deal? I am just looking for something starting out that I could pair with a nice graphics card and have a mid-tier gaming PC. 

Thanks!


----------



## johnb35

Thats a steal but I would be leary with craigslist ads. The cpu alone is still probably worth $150-175 bucks.


----------



## Mattels07

johnb35 said:


> Thats a steal but I would be leary with craigslist ads. The cpu alone is still probably worth $150-175 bucks.


Well looking past the chance that this guy will just gut me in the Wal-Mart parking lot when we meet - is this a good foundation for a decent PC for gaming?


----------



## Intel_man

It's alright... the motherboard kinda sucks though.


----------



## Mattels07

Okay... So I met up with the guy, and he didn't plunge a steak knife into my heart and steal my car - so I am counting that as a win. I ended up making the deal with him, and now am the proud owner(pictures attached). What do I need to pair this with to make a "respectable" gaming PC? I appreciate the help so far!


----------



## Laquer Head

You need a few things, but testing that board/cpu to see if it posts would be a good start before spending to much on other things.

I wonder if he kept whatever cpu cooler he had on there, cause surely he wasn't using a K series with that stock fan!?!


----------



## Intel_man

Considering that stock cooler has zero dust around the heatsink... it was probably left inside the box from day 1.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Considering that stock cooler has zero dust around the heatsink... it was probably left inside the box from day 1.



Fair enough, in any event I wouldn't be using a stocker with a K-series


----------



## Mattels07

Laquer Head said:


> Fair enough, in any event I wouldn't be using a stocker with a K-series


So should I get a new CPU cooler - would the stock fan be okay if I didn't overclock?

I am starting this build from scratch. The desktop I have is an all-in-one - and time has not been kind to her. So its time to get a PC that I can upgrade -instead of having to slowly watch it become inadequate with nothing I can do about it. 

I bought a cheap case just to start out with, and a EVGA 500 B1 80+ Bronze PSU.. I plan on having an SSD to boot from and a standard hard drive for storage.

I am not trying to build a "cheap" computer, but rather a decent computer cheaply. I know that the I5 and my motherboard are a getting a little dated, but I think if i can pair it with a decent graphics card I wont have too many issues. I believe that the I5 can still hold its own - I am at least sure that it wont bottleneck any GPU I would put in it. I am basically 100% unfamiliar with graphics cards, so that is what I am looking for help with. 

TL/DR - Looking for high quality "budget" GPU - ideas? 


Thanks!


----------



## Intel_man

Mattels07 said:


> high quality "budget" GPU


Those words don't generally go together that well... 

Really depends on your definition of "budget". Some think $200-300 cards are expensive... and some don't.


----------



## Mattels07

Intel_man said:


> Those words don't generally go together that well...
> 
> Really depends on your definition of "budget". Some think $200-300 cards are expensive... and some don't.


I am not really looking to have a card where I just sit at my computer whilst running benchmarks and touching myself to the results. Just something that when paired with my current setup I can achieve(or at least get close) to 60 FPS in decent quality for newer titles, and of course - the cheaper the better. 

Thanks!


----------



## Intel_man

Mattels07 said:


> 60 FPS in decent quality for newer titles


60 fps on what res?


----------



## Mattels07

Intel_man said:


> 60 fps on what res?


Medium - High


----------



## Intel_man

res = resolution... not graphics settings.


----------



## Mattels07

1080, probably.


----------



## Mattels07

I have a guy offering me a deal on a AMD Radeon R9 270X 4GB for $80. 

Firstly - good deal? 
Secondly - decent GPU?


----------



## Laquer Head

Mattels07 said:


> I have a guy offering me a deal on a AMD Radeon R9 270X 4GB for $80.
> 
> Firstly - good deal?
> Secondly - decent GPU?



It's times like these when @Darren should have agreeed to that paging system I proposed, so we can be summoning him when AMD issues arise!


----------



## C4C

Mattels07 said:


> I have a guy offering me a deal on a AMD Radeon R9 270X 4GB for $80.
> 
> Firstly - good deal?
> Secondly - decent GPU?



It's worth about that much. It'll play games mid-high but will be left behind with some of the upcoming titles.

The RX480, being newer, also pushes about twice the frames the R9 270X does in current titles.

The RX480 is a good choice, but is quite limited in stock since it just came out and offers great performance for the price.

What games were you looking to play? I had a R9 _280X_ in my first rig and it played everything smoothly on high settings at 1080p. Not maxed out, but still beautiful.


----------



## Mattels07

C4C said:


> It's worth about that much. It'll play games mid-high but will be left behind with some of the upcoming titles.
> 
> The RX480, being newer, also pushes about twice the frames the R9 270X does in current titles.
> 
> The RX480 is a good choice, but is quite limited in stock since it just came out and offers great performance for the price.
> 
> What games were you looking to play? I had a R9 _280X_ in my first rig and it played everything smoothly on high settings at 1080p. Not maxed out, but still beautiful.


I just really am looking to be able to play most new titles in 1080p with 30-60FPS in higher settings.. Anything lower than 30FPS I might as well just continue to play on my xbox 1.. As of right now I have less than $200 bucks in my CPU, MOBO, PSU, case, and SSD.. So I have plenty of room to "splurge" on a GPU.. Just don't want something that is "overkill" that my I5 might bottleneck, and I also dont want something that I will have to always play in medium to low setting to get a decent framerate.


----------



## C4C

Mattels07 said:


> I just really am looking to be able to play most new titles in 1080p with 30-60FPS in higher settings.. Anything lower than 30FPS I might as well just continue to play on my xbox 1.. As of right now I have less than $200 bucks in my CPU, MOBO, PSU, case, and SSD.. So I have plenty of room to "splurge" on a GPU.. Just don't want something that is "overkill" that my I5 might bottleneck, and I also dont want something that I will have to always play in medium to low setting to get a decent framerate.



RX 480 or the GTX 1060 are for sure in your market. If you have no desire to wait around for items to be in stock, a GTX 1060 would work best. 
https://www.amazon.com/ZOTAC-GeForc...=UTF8&qid=1469327343&sr=1-4&keywords=gtx+1060

The Sapphire Nitro+ RX 480 comes out this week unannounced. I've taken on the strategy of calling stores at opening and close to get updates, as I expect them to sell out quickly.


----------



## mistersprinkles

I don't know why people are telling you that this system will only get you mid-range performance. In actuality, overclocked to a nice 4.5Ghz, your i5 will be as powerful as a modern i5 non K CPU. The only bottleneck on that system is that you are limited to PCIE 2.0 due to the crappy motherboard. With a mid-range GPU that shouldn't hurt you.

Get yourself a good CPU cooler such as a liquid AIO cooler (make sure it will fit your case. Most cases will fit the 120mm coolers, not all cases will fit the 240/280++mm coolers). A corsair H80i GTX would be a good bet. If you prefer not to have liquid cooling, pick up a decent air cooler. Even a cheap cooler like a Cooler Master Hyper 212 will make a real difference and allow you to overclock significantly. 

I suggest that you get either a GTX 1060 or an RX 480 video card. Do not get the "reference" coolers (the ones with a single blower fan). Opt for a custom cooler such as an MSi Twin Frozr, a Gigabyte Windforce, an ASUS Strix, etc etc. These cards are not only a few bucks cheaper (usually), they also offer better cooling and often, quieter operation. 

If I were in your shoes I would pick up a Hyper 212 cooler and a GTX 1060 GPU and call it a day.

Yes, you will definitely get 60FPS in most games no problem. Don't go nuts with anisotropic filtering and anti aliasing, and stick to high (rather than ultra) settings and pretty much anything will run at 60FPS for you especially if you are playing at 1080P resolution.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Intel_man

mistersprinkles said:


> *I don't know why people are telling you that this system will only get you mid-range performance. In actuality, overclocked to a nice 4.5Ghz, your i5 will be as powerful as a modern i5 non K CPU.* The only bottleneck on that system is that you are limited to PCIE 2.0 due to the crappy motherboard. With a mid-range GPU that shouldn't hurt you.


WTF are you on about? No one here... I mean NO ONE here mentioned anything about his PC only getting mid-range performance out of his CPU. The OP is the only person who mentioned that he is afraid that his i5 will bottleneck if he grabs an overkill GPU.


----------



## Laquer Head




----------



## Mattels07

C4C said:


> RX 480 or the GTX 1060 are for sure in your market. If you have no desire to wait around for items to be in stock, a GTX 1060 would work best.
> https://www.amazon.com/ZOTAC-GeForc...=UTF8&qid=1469327343&sr=1-4&keywords=gtx+1060
> 
> The Sapphire Nitro+ RX 480 comes out this week unannounced. I've taken on the strategy of calling stores at opening and close to get updates, as I expect them to sell out quickly.



The GTX 1060 is impossible to find, and the places that currently have it are charging up to twice the MSRP... 

Here are the cards that I can find that are available now
GTX 970
R9 -290 
GTX 780TI

Any opinions on these cards?

Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## Intel_man

1060 just came out recently. RX 480 is also out of stock due to the demand.

You'll just have to wait a bit.

Enlist the help with this website.
https://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx1060/

Register an account there to get their email notifications and/or use their browser alert system for live (every 60 seconds) updates on availability of the product.


----------



## Mattels07

Intel_man said:


> 1060 just came out recently. RX 480 is also out of stock due to the demand.
> 
> You'll just have to wait a bit.
> 
> Enlist the help with this website.
> https://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx1060/
> 
> Register an account there to get their email notifications and/or use their browser alert system for live (every 60 seconds) updates on availability of the product.


So I found a card, but it is the "mini" card with 1 fan - is that a big deal?


----------



## Intel_man

Which one in particular?


----------



## Mattels07

Well I ended up buying it.. It popped up on Ebay as a new listing with only two left - 6 already being sold. 

ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 Mini 6GB GDDR5

From the time of typing this first sentence and then going to check to get the URL thy have since sold out. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ZOTAC-N...DR5-DVI-HDMI-3DisplayPort-pci-e-/381712423746

The price is roughly the MSRP plus tax and free shipping - so it was a decent deal for something that seems to be sold out everywhere and in high demand. It was a knee jerk - impulse buy, but as of this typing I dont have buyer's remorse - yet. How did I do? Don't be too harsh.. haha


----------



## Laquer Head

Good job really.. these cards (1080, 1070, 1060) have been hard to come by and you obviously got lucky in scoring one!!


----------



## Intel_man

The single fan should be sufficient cooling for the 1060. The fan will probably fun a bit faster (louder) than a regular length card. 

Good buy though.


----------



## Mattels07

Thanks for your help guys. I am ready to get my GPU and see what she can do. I also got my power supply from Amazon today and got the CPU to post - so it is looking like that turned out to be a decent buy. 

So at the end of the day I will have -

- I5-3570K 
- ASROCK H61M/US3S MicroATX Motherboard
- Corsair 8GB DDR3 RAM
- ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060
- Intel 80gb SSD
- 2 TB Seagate HD
- EVGA 500 B1 80+ BRONZE PSU
- New case, and new keyboard/mouse (both unremarkable)

All for under $500. 

What do you guys think I should be looking to upgrade first?


----------



## Intel_man

Are those harddrives inherited from your old computer?


----------



## Mattels07

No.. Bought the SSD on ebay, and the hard drive off of a guy on craigslist.. 20 bucks for the SSD, and 15 bucks for the 2tb HD.


----------



## Laquer Head

80GB on the SSD is too small in my opinion for the O/S drive... even 120GB is considered small now..


----------



## mistersprinkles

80GB is fine for an OS drive dude. As long as nothing else goes on it.

The used HDD concerns me. Friends don't let friends buy used hard drives. Run chkdsk with repair as well as crystal disk info on that drive after you assemble the PC. Not a bad idea to run Memtest 86 (bootable) also, just to make sure everything checks out.

The EVGA B1 power supplies are terrible (Watch, there will be a reply after mine from somebody going DERP ALL EVGA POWER SUPPLIES IS AWESOME!!! But that is not the case.). The EVGA B1 is worse than Corsair CX, which itself is not terrific. But hey, I'm using a CX, so it must not be that terrible.

Nothing will explode though don't worry. You don't have a high power draw system.

Don't build on carpet. Get a magnetized Phillips #2 screwdriver.


----------



## Laquer Head

mistersprinkles said:


> *80GB is fine for an OS drive dude. As long as nothing else goes on it.*.



Exactly my point, fool



mistersprinkles said:


> The EVGA B1 power supplies are terrible (*Watch, there will be a reply after mine from somebody going DERP ALL EVGA POWER SUPPLIES IS AWESOME!!! But that is not the case.*). The EVGA B1 is worse than Corsair CX, which itself is not terrific. But hey, I'm using a CX, so it must not be that terrible..



LMAO...wrong brand fool


----------



## mistersprinkles

You must have a very small amount of self esteem to have called me a fool twice, and one additional time as a meme.... for no good reason whatsoever.

CX is bad. But I have one. Is it horrendous? No. Is it good? No. Are there better PSU for the price? Yes. Absolutely. 

Is EVGA B1 bad? Yes. Are there worse PSUs? Yes, but for the price of a B1 you can do better than a B1. And B1 is worse than CX. Both are bad, but B1 is worse.

Don't insult people for no reason. It makes you seem tiny, sad, and immature, and gains you no respect or friends.

I'm picturing a 15 year old boy sitting at a wooden desk with a straight back wooden chair in his jogging pants eating cheetos and getting off on belittling people without cause on the interwebs.


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> It's times like these when @Darren should have agreeed to that paging system I proposed, so we can be summoning him when AMD issues arise!


You called?

270X isn't bad for $80 but if you can afford a better card I'd save some more for that as you'll be disappointed with the performance out of that before too long.

Edit: I clearly didn't read the rest of the thread so my comment is no irrelevant.


----------



## Mattels07

Darren said:


> You called?
> 
> 270X isn't bad for $80 but if you can afford a better card I'd save some more for that as you'll be disappointed with the performance out of that before too long.
> 
> Edit: I clearly didn't read the rest of the thread so my comment is no irrelevant.



Haha, thanks.. I ended up going with a ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 - sorry I didn't get something from your beloved AMD!



Laquer Head said:


> 80GB on the SSD is too small in my opinion for the O/S drive... even 120GB is considered small now..



I just bought the 80GB because it was really cheap.. I have never run an SSD before, and - initially, am only going to use it to boot from... I will probably end up upgrading this at some point, but I think it will be "okay" to start out with.



mistersprinkles said:


> 80GB is fine for an OS drive dude. As long as nothing else goes on it.
> 
> The used HDD concerns me. Friends don't let friends buy used hard drives. Run chkdsk with repair as well as crystal disk info on that drive after you assemble the PC. Not a bad idea to run Memtest 86 (bootable) also, just to make sure everything checks out.
> 
> The EVGA B1 power supplies are terrible (Watch, there will be a reply after mine from somebody going DERP ALL EVGA POWER SUPPLIES IS AWESOME!!! But that is not the case.). The EVGA B1 is worse than Corsair CX, which itself is not terrific. But hey, I'm using a CX, so it must not be that terrible.
> 
> Nothing will explode though don't worry. You don't have a high power draw system.
> 
> Don't build on carpet. Get a magnetized Phillips #2 screwdriver.



The PSU I bought was only 39.99 on Amazon with free shipping, and has good reviews.. It might not be the best out there, but for 40 bucks it is good enough.


----------



## mistersprinkles

It has good reviews from people who don't know what a good power supply is. Don't get me wrong, it's better than a diablotek, it's just not great. Like I said nothing will blow up. You will be ok.


----------



## Intel_man

mistersprinkles said:


> (Watch, there will be a reply after mine from somebody going DERP ALL EVGA POWER SUPPLIES IS AWESOME!!! But that is not the case.)


Seriously... you should consider just stop posting all together. 

In the other thread, another member was thinking of grabbing the RMi PSU and you went full derp and said they're bad PSU... I asked where you heard they were bad and you provided links to a test of ANOTHER completely different PSU. 

No one, and I mean NO ONE was being fanboy towards Corsair. I was simply pointing out your errors into dismissing a particular PSU because you got your facts wrong. Deal with it.


----------



## C4C

mistersprinkles said:


> It has good reviews from people who don't know what a good power supply is. Don't get me wrong, it's better than a diablotek, it's just not great. Like I said nothing will blow up. You will be ok.



Please. You keep coming up with irrelevant opinions that are just pulled out your ass. The Corsair CX series is a fine line. I had my FX-8320 overclocked to 4.7GHz on it with an R9 390 (CX750). My 860K/280X build ran OC'd on a CX650. One friend runs his HTPC on a CX430, and his i7-6700K/GTX1080 on a CX750. Little brother has a FX-6300/750Ti on a CX500, and another friend is running some i3 setup on a CX430. Current build is running a RMi 750.

If you'd like to continue this conversation in private, message me. But I will stand up for the community when a loudmouth comes in and hijacks a thread with their own propaganda.

Think of all the PSU's sold, then count up the number of ones failed... It's a very slim amount. I built all of the rigs listed above (- the i3), and none have had an issue.


Intel_man said:


> Seriously... you should consider just stop posting all together.
> 
> No one, and I mean NO ONE was being fanboy towards Corsair. I was simply pointing out your errors into dismissing a particular PSU because you got your facts wrong. Deal with it.



^^

EDIT: I have created many lists with SeaSonic/EVGA PSU's in the past but I fall partial to Corsair because their products have been reliable for me.


----------



## Darren

C4C said:


> Please. You keep coming up with irrelevant opinions that are just pulled out your ass. The Corsair CX series is a fine line. I had my FX-8320 overclocked to 4.7GHz on it with an R9 390 (CX750). My 860K/280X build ran OC'd on a CX650. One friend runs his HTPC on a CX430, and his i7-6700K/GTX1080 on a CX750. Little brother has a FX-6300/750Ti on a CX500, and another friend is running some i3 setup on a CX430. Current build is running a RMi 750.
> 
> If you'd like to continue this conversation in private, message me. But I will stand up for the community when a loudmouth comes in and hijacks a thread with their own propaganda.
> 
> Think of all the PSU's sold, then count up the number of ones failed... It's a very slim amount. I've never had an issue with my Corsair PSU's. I built all of the rigs listed above (- the i3), and none have had an issue.
> 
> 
> ^^



Word.

I've put CX600's in probably 6-8 builds now, all gaming builds on AMD hardware (and guess what, those like power!).

The first one that gave any inclination of a problem? Mine. 4 years of hard use and the fan bearing went out and got noisy. Replaced it immediately with a CX600M. That first CX600 that I had is actually now in another machine and the fan is quiet again and still kicking that machine along too. Yeah they're not the absolute highest quality but for the price their a damn good PSU.


----------



## Darren

mistersprinkles said:


> Here's another one. This one doesn't even know the difference between their and they're. Nice. I've had 2 CX die in builds I have done. Also, if you look at reviews from people who actually measure things like ripple and have proper equipment, no CX is not terrific. No it is not terrific for the price. Seasonic SSR G-550 is, in most countries, only 15-20% more expensive than CX600 and is gold rated and outputs cleaner power.
> 
> I'm starting to dislike this forum. Bunch of little vaginas here who get their backs up. "I spent money on that part how dare you talk crap about it?". What are you guys, seven years old and getting mad at your friend who has N64 for saying it's better than your Sega Saturn?
> 
> Get a life, all of you. Just pathetic.



Lol resorting to grammar insults. K. Ya got me there. 

Feel free to leave.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Darren said:


> Lol resorting to grammar insults. K. Ya got me there.
> 
> Feel free to leave.


Maybe I will


----------



## Laquer Head

mistersprinkles said:


> *I'm starting to dislike this forum. Bunch of little vaginas here who get their backs up*. "I spent money on that part how dare you talk crap about it?". What are you guys, seven years old and getting mad at your friend who has N64 for saying it's better than your Sega Saturn?
> 
> *Get a life, all of you. Just pathetic.*


----------



## C4C

mistersprinkles said:


> Ooooh I confused RM with RMi why don't you just start tying that noose and you guys can all lynch me tonight.
> 
> It's so easy to spot the "Career nerds" on these forums. Never had sex. Never done drugs. Never had a drink. Pwns noobs in online games, pwns "normal people" like me on online forums. You guys really get off on it don't you?



1. If you're a "normal" person, why do you throw facts around like you know more than the people who work in the tech industry?

2. I doubt you read the article that you linked about the RMi (it's irrelevant now)

3. Personal insults are immature, and you're the one trying to get at us? LOL 

4. If you've had 2 CX's die, say that and only that. Be helpful: _"I've had two CX PSU's die on me so I recommend getting a SeaSonic or EVGA instead"_

oh and edit: Sega Saturn's have finally been cracked... It only took 20 years which means it was quite amazing at keeping 3rd parties out!


----------



## Punk

I just deleted all of your immature useless insults. This is a forum like you said, expect your posts to be questioned and to be asked for proof.


----------



## Intel_man

@mistersprinkles, your immaturity is hilarious.

Never had I once put you on the spot for choosing a Seasonic over other brands. As you said, people are to have opinions on this forum. That's great. I respect that. But when you then go to make a mistake and say a particular hardware is a bad product but is based off of wrong information, that is where I draw the line. Nothing wrong with being incorrect, just admit it and move on. You just chose to go all defensive, make stupid comments, and start to insult others.

I'm all for learning about any hardware issues that I'm aware of as that will give me a better understanding to what I should help members here with there questions. Just make sure they're accurate as possible.


----------



## Mattels07

Man... This post went from zero to a hundred pretty dang quick! I guess some people need to realize there is a difference between open-minded brand loyalty and fanaticism.


----------



## Laquer Head

Mattels07 said:


> Man... This post went from zero to a hundred pretty dang quick! I guess some people need to realize there is a difference between open-minded brand loyalty and fanaticism.



Oh right...I knew we forgot something..

Welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Mattels07

Well I got the message today that I figured I was going to get... The guy that was selling those GTX1060s on eBay didn't have them on hand, and thought he was just going to go to his supplier and grab them - wrong. 

His message said in part - 

"We are sorry to inform you that the item you purchased went out of stock before your order could be fulfilled." 

And other gems such as - 

"According to our purchasing manager, we are experiencing such shortages that our there is no confirmed ETA for this item from our vendor. We greatly apologize for the inconvenience."

Basically they don't have anything in stock - nor will they anytime soon. My favorite line was the last one - 

"Once again, we greatly apologize for any inconvenience and thank you for your understanding in this matter." 

I don't understand a damn thing, you don't get a pass! I told them to cancel my order - bastards. 

Pisses me off that people sell stuff they dont physically have.. Oh well - I ended up going to NCIX and bought the same card shipped from Canada for $10 bucks more... We will see how long it takes to actually get it. 

Rant over.


----------



## Intel_man

You can do 2 things with Ebay. Give him a bad rating, which sellers absolutely hate as it hurts their profile a lot, and/or report it to Ebay customer service. Either way, the seller's in for a ride.


Did you buy from NCIX.com or NCIXUS.com?


----------



## Mattels07

NCIX - with how terrible the Canadian dollar is doing it was actually quite a bit cheaper.. They are $300+ on NCIXUS, and that is without shipping - and I would have to pay taxes on the one bought in the US. So the one from NCIX in Canada is going to end up being $30 to $40 cheaper.



Intel_man said:


> You can do 2 things with Ebay. Give him a bad rating, which sellers absolutely hate as it hurts their profile a lot, and/or report it to Ebay customer service. Either way, the seller's in for a ride.
> 
> 
> Did you buy from NCIX.com or NCIXUS.com?


Oh the negative feedback will be flowing - only issue is he has 70k feedback - so my little rant on his page wont change his rating much.


----------



## Intel_man

Mattels07 said:


> NCIX - with how terrible the Canadian dollar is doing it was actually quite a bit cheaper.. They are $300+ on NCIXUS, and that is without shipping - and I would have to pay taxes on the one bought in the US. So the one from NCIX in Canada is going to end up being $30 to $40 cheaper.


US Customs will shred you on import tax? lol

If you purchased it from the Canadian site, you either get lucky and they ship it through the LA warehouse... or they ship it from Richmond or the one in Ontario which will cross the border. Depending on which state you live and what courier service NCIX elected to use, it could take longer than 7 business days to get to your place.



Mattels07 said:


> Oh the negative feedback will be flowing - only issue is he has 70k feedback - so my little rant on his page wont change his rating much.


You never know... even small amounts of negative feedback will hurt the seller.


----------



## Mattels07

Intel_man said:


> US Customs will shred you on import tax? lol
> 
> If you purchased it from the Canadian site, you either get lucky and they ship it through the LA warehouse... or they ship it from Richmond or the one in Ontario which will cross the border. Depending on which state you live and what courier service NCIX elected to use, it could take longer than 7 business days to get to your place.
> 
> 
> You never know... even small amounts of negative feedback will hurt the seller.



I got the verification from NCIX that they got my order and it will ship tomorrow. They are stating 5-8 business days through Fedex - so not terrible.. I have everything else placed in the case, and Windows 10 installed on the 2TB HDD (still waiting for the SSD to get here)... so to say the least I am getting impatient.. I tried to take skyrim off of my old PC and play it on the new one, but it couldn't even run it on medium settings - without a graphics card I wasn't surprised, but thought it was worth a shot.. haha

At the end of the day the GPU shipped cost me 374.96 CAD or 283.76 USD, and if it gets here in one piece - I will still count it as a good buy.



Intel_man said:


> Depending on which state you live and what courier service NCIX elected to use, it could take longer than 7 business days to get to your place.


I don't believe it, but I already got my FedEx tracking number. Way to go NCIX!


----------

